
Computing Pi with Peachpie (PHP Compiler to .NET) - pchp
http://blog.peachpie.io/2016/03/leibniz-pi.html
======
raisefold
How long did this take to code??

~~~
pchp
Depends, parts of the code are based on MS Roslyn, parts on Phalanger. It's
been a few years in the making, let's put it that way.

------
huskymudkipz
doesnt fb already run on hhvm?

~~~
pchp
Yes, but HHVM is a transpiler to C++, whereas Peachpie compiles into C#.

